
New research replicates a folding human brain in 3-D - scienmag
https://scienmag.com/new-research-replicates-a-folding-human-brain-in-3-d/
======
nsajko
Source: [https://www.seas.harvard.edu/news/2016/02/new-research-
repli...](https://www.seas.harvard.edu/news/2016/02/new-research-replicates-
folding-of-fetal-human-brain)

YT video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-JraqXhinY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-JraqXhinY)

